# AIUTO!! spazio su disco esaurito [write error]

## tano70

Ragazzi ieri stavo ricompilando alcune cose per aggiornare alcune USE che avevo inserito, ho tolto vlc che tra l'altro non so per quale motivo mi andava a scatti o con audio fuori sincronismo dal video, e lo stesso mplayer con la relativa interfaccia smplayer, ho fatto cio usando il comando emerge --unmerge vlc  successivamente mi proponeva di dare il comando  emerge @preserved-rebuild e mi ricompilava un casino di roba, almeno 1 ora. Idem per togliere mplayer, e poi ridavo il comando suggerito  emerge @preserved-rebuild. Insomma fin qui sembrava tutto normale.ma ad un certo punto il terminale durante questa fase di ricompilazione mi ha dato un errore di scrittura, per spazio esaurito!!! 

Per darvi maggiore chiarezza, vi copio degli spezzoni di questi processi che ho fatto ieri e che mi ha restituito il terminale:

```
* bindist disabled: Resulting binaries may not be legal to re-distribute.

 * Regenerating GNU info directory index...

 * Processed 112 info files.

!!! existing preserved libs:

>>> package: media-libs/libjpeg-turbo-1.3.0-r2

 *  - /usr/lib64/libjpeg.so.8

 *  - /usr/lib64/libjpeg.so.8.0.2

 *      used by /usr/lib64/chromium-browser/chrome (www-client/chromium-30.0.1599.15)

 *      used by /usr/lib64/chromium-browser/chromedriver (www-client/chromium-30.0.1599.15)

 *      used by /usr/lib64/tumbler-1/plugins/tumbler-jpeg-thumbnailer.so (xfce-extra/tumbler-0.1.25)

>>> package: dev-lang/v8-3.19.18.19

 *  - /usr/lib64/libv8.so.3.20.17.1

 *      used by /usr/lib64/chromium-browser/chrome (www-client/chromium-30.0.1599.15)

>>> package: media-libs/libwebp-0.2.1

 *  - /usr/lib64/libwebpdemux.so.0

 *  - /usr/lib64/libwebpdemux.so.0.0.1

 *      used by /usr/lib64/chromium-browser/chrome (www-client/chromium-30.0.1599.15)

Use emerge @preserved-rebuild to rebuild packages using these libraries

 * IMPORTANT: 7 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

29.0.1547.57::gentoo'`,

/usr/lib64/portage/bin/isolated-functions.sh: line 246: echo: write error: No space left on device

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=www-client/chromium-29.0.1547.57::gentoo'`.

/usr/lib64/portage/bin/isolated-functions.sh: line 246: echo: write error: No space left on device

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-29.0.1547.57/temp/build.log'.

/usr/lib64/portage/bin/isolated-functions.sh: line 246: echo: write error: No space left on device

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-29.0.1547.57/temp/environment'.

/usr/lib64/portage/bin/isolated-functions.sh: line 246: echo: write error: No space left on device

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-29.0.1547.57/work/chromium-29.0.1547.57'

/usr/lib64/portage/bin/isolated-functions.sh: line 246: echo: write error: No space left on device

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-29.0.1547.57/work/chromium-29.0.1547.57'

>>> Failed to emerge www-client/chromium-29.0.1547.57, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-29.0.1547.57/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package www-client/chromium-29.0.1547.57:

 * bindist disabled: Resulting binaries may not be legal to re-distribute.
```

questo il mio df -h attuale (eseguito da chroot)

File system     Dim. Usati Dispon. Uso% Montato su

rootfs           11G  9,6G       0 100% /

807              11G  9,6G       0 100% /

devtmpfs        1,9G     0    1,9G   0% /dev

tmpfs            11G  9,6G       0 100% /run

Se volete posso loggarmi su gentoo ed eseguirlo da li, per darvi anche gli spazi della mia home, anch'essa con spazio quasi esaurito, rimane solo il 2%

Adesso mi chiedo, ma di quanto spazio ha bisogno gentoo per non dare questi problemi? considerando che avevo una root di 11 giga e una home di 65 gia. 

Ma soprattutto adesso come posso salvare il mio sistema, visto che per mancanza di spazio e' compromesso?? Devo riformattare tutto e crearmi una nuova partizione con molto piu spazio o cosa? e poi cosa fare per non perdere tutte le configurazioni e i settaggi che molto minuziosamente sono riuscito a dargli? e poi salvare anche la compilazione di java, pepper flash, la localizzazione italiana di tutto, che sono le cose piu rognose che avevo finalmnte messo?

Possibile che gentoo si mangi lo spazio in cosi brevissimo tempo, per 4 cavolate che poi decido di disinstallare tra l'altro?? forse saro' io troppo niubbo per capire come funziona Gentoo, ma per non fare un secondo errore come questo, mi dite come diavolo si deve partizionare gentoo (o quale opzioni aggiungere in fstab o in qualche settaggio di filesystem) per non avere questi problemi di mancanza spazio, senza per giunta io abbia installato alcunche' di programmi? cavolo avevo solo un browser web, vlc e mplayer con smplayer, pidgin, un misero lettore audio, e  abiword come lettore di testo, e qualche altro programmino piccolo. Come e' possibile che per questi 4 programmi installati, il mio sistema sia andato a zero spazio?? in queste condizioni purtroppo non posso utilizzarlo, il browser stesso non mi si apre piu, forse perche' ieri tutte quelle compilazioni li stava adattando principalmente a chromium 29 (che poi non capisco il perche', visto che nel mio sistema ho la versione 30 messo prima di togliere ~amd64). Insomma ci sta qualche cosa che posso fare adesso per non essere costretto a perdere tutto??

Mi chiedo se ci fosse adesso un modo per spostare la directory in qui li usa lo spazio per compilare (quella su tmp per intenderci) in qualche altra partizione o sistema, in modo da potere ancora usarlo?

EDIT: alla fine diciamo che ho approntato una soluzione temporanea, cancellando il contenuto delle cartelle distfiles e tmp di portage, ho recuperato in totale circa 3 giga, ma che risultano comunque insufficienti per fare compilazioni di programmi quali chrome, office ecc. Purtroppo la mia inesperienza mi ha portato a non considerare che Gentoo a differenza di altri sistemi linux, per la particolarità della compilazione ha bisogno di svariati gigabyte liberi, ma la mia root che contiene /var e /tmp ha purtroppo in totale solo 11 giga destinati, e nel mio portatile era l'unica partizione libera che potevo usare per installare Gentoo. Cosa mi consigliate di fare per potere magari fare una compilazione su un filesystem diverso dalla root? potrei fargli usare lo spazio libero che ho nella home? se si come procedere in tal senso? non ho voglia di riformattare tutto e partire da zero, sono arrivato ad avere un sistema quasi perfetto!!

----------

## Onip

adesso non ho la documentazione sotto mano, ma puoi guardare con quale variabile si decide la directory temporanea di compilazione (default /var/tmp/portage) e metterne una nella tua home dopo aver dato sufficienti permessi all'utente portage.

----------

## sabayonino

 *Onip wrote:*   

> adesso non ho la documentazione sotto mano, ma puoi guardare con quale variabile si decide la directory temporanea di compilazione (default /var/tmp/portage) e metterne una nella tua home dopo aver dato sufficienti permessi all'utente portage.

 

la variabile da impostare nel make.conf è

PORTAGE_TMPDIR=/<dove>/<vuoi>/<tu>

```
# man make.conf
```

e non c'è bisogno di impostare nesun permesso dato chge è root che scrive

@Tano

11 GB sono pochini se tieni tutto nella root   elimina i sorgenti scaricati (in /usr/portage/distfiles) ... dubito tu abbia anche ccache ma se l'hai impostato ci sta pure quello

piccolo OT . finchè non decidi quale tipo di linea adottare nell'installazione avrai sempre errori ... è inutile togliere e rimettere il KEYWORDS ~amd64 e ricompialre rischi solo di incasinarti.

decidi che profilo (stable/unstable) tenere  e segui quello. il downgrade di alcuni pacchetti potrebbe solo peggiorare la situazione (binutils in primis)

io ho un profilo stabile , e con il package.keywords mi installo le ultime versioni dei soli pacchetti che voglio.

rogne zero o comunque facilmente risolvibili.

ciauz

----------

## tano70

Sabayon ti ringrazio per il consiglio, in effetti non e' mai una buona idea togliere e mettere quel ~amd64 dal mio config, in quanto rendo instabile il mio sistema. Purtroppo la assoluta inesperienza con questa fantastica distro paga, ma non mi arrendo... e pian piano dagli errori fatti e l'aiuto di qualche esperto come voi....sono sicuro di potere avere un sistema stabile ...risolvendo quei piccoli errori o noie che ancora mi ritrovo.  :Smile: 

A tal proposito se ho ben capito il discorso dell package.keywords, mettiamo ad esempio che io voglio sempre l'ultima versione di chromium, e' esatto che modifico il file /etc/portage/package.keywords in questo modo: 

media-video/vlc ~x86

www-client/chromium ~amd64

quindi in pratica anche se ho scelto la stable il browser chromium me lo installa invece sempre alla versione piu recente?

Quello relativo a vlc lo avevo gia' dentro....per potermi installare vlc

Edit Ritornando all'argomento sarebbe corretto dare questa aggiunta al mio make.conf per fargli usare uno spazio di 11 giga che ho nella mia home (separata) ?

PORTAGE_TMPDIR=/home/tano/TMP

----------

